# Fly Fishing Guide, Galveston?



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody have any recommendations for a fly fishing guide in the Galveston Bay complex?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve Soule & Scott Null are the only 2 fly guides in the Galveston Bay complex I'm aware of.


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

James Trimble is another.

Joe


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Soule posts on here as Shallowist and Null on TKF as Let's Go.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

Houston Texas Fly Fisher Club!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*fly fishing guides*

Captain Thomas Barlow and i both do fly fishing trips as well.


----------

